
The Store for Business and Industry - mkempe
http://www.amazonsupply.com/
======
amac
> It's a giant market

True, much larger than B2C. But there's a reason why B2C is more attractive
and the reason is monopolistic. As the article notes, there isn't a clear
monopoly or substantial leader in the B2B supply space - a result of the
market being so huge and fragmented.

What makes markets attractive is their size and potential to establish
monopoly - which Amazon has achieved in the western world in B2C ecommerce.

It will be interesting to see how they get on with AmazonSupply, it's a market
they can gain leadership in for sure when you consider the products are
commodities and it's mainly a logistics problem (they already accel in this
regard obviously)

------
mkempe
It's a giant market, as they hint at in the careers section: "our goal is to
supply everything needed to rebuild civilization." They're far from done with
their growth.

